# Is this an OK color? for a new baby boy?



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website 
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I like it. I'd put it on my grandson.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You got me Puzzled!
I don't know....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


That's a Good Answer :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the colour is lovely,it would make a beaut blanket for a little boy,not sure myself on baby sweater!!! I find mothers are funny these days with their choice of colours,or maybe I'm getting older!!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Go for it...great color for little boy.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't think it looks GIRLY! I think it will look good with all colors, and Maybe Navy Blue buttons would look good on it. Gail


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;


I agree!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It's a great colour, and I also would suggest adding a bit of black, brown or grey to it.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the idea of a contrasting color trim. Turquoise looks beautiful with brown too! Sometimes the size and age makes a difference which colors you choose. Are you making a newborn size?


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I made a blanket for my grandson with a similar turquoise, white, chocolate brown and lime green. (It was I Love this Cotton from Hobby Lobby.) My daughter loves it and has gotten a lot of use out of it, Grady will be 1 in March.
I think if you add some contrast trim it would be fine.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


I agree with Kneez and love the idea of a contrasting trim. I did the same thing on a pullover hoodie I made in turquoise with a royal blue trim. If you make a cardigan you can also use contrasting buttons.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

The pattern used could make the set boyish or girly. Do you know the pattern you will be using?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I like this color with brown, one of my favorite combinations, takes it out of 'normal' baby colors too.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Fine color for a baby boy, before my son was born knitted White or lemon, after it was blue,He still buys blue


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Perfect for a baby boy! Even adding a light brown to go around the sweater would be cute.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Looks OK to me--could be either for a boy or a girl.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the color!

Someone please enlighten me as to what "antibacterial" yarn is. I have never heard of it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> It's a great colour, and I also would suggest adding a bit of black, brown or grey to it.


Oh, I like this idea, especially the brown.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would add a grey or dark blue with it, maybe on the edging?


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

When My Daughter was expecting Lucy Rose last year she didn't want to know the sex of the Baby, so I knitted a Unisex Pattern in this colour. It turned out lovely and the colour would have been suitable for either sex.

Jenny x


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

4grammy4 said:


> The pattern used could make the set boyish or girly. Do you know the pattern you will be using?


I agree, the pattern has a lot to do with if it is girlish or boyish. Love the color and think it would work good for a boy...it is blue after all!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the color especially for a boy. Todays generation use much brighter colors.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just recently made a baby blanket for a boy with the same color (different yarn, but the color looks the same), and the parents both loved it very much.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a great "bright" blue. I love it for a young boy child


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it would be lovely for a boy or girl, its the pattern that will make girly or not


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry it has taken so long to get back on.
The set I am going to pick is just a basic button down coat\sweater for a little longer length.No patterning except maybe seed stitch on the cuffs and hem. :-D


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd add brown, too.. I love that color combo


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love that colour.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it is i used those colours alot when i had babies. :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a gorgeous colour for either boy or girl


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, that color is fine for a boy. Post pics once your done with your project.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> I like it. I'd put it on my grandson.


Me too, I love the color.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If I were to use this color for a boy I would color block it with tan, cream, or brown..I like this color but would go for another shade of blue..the choice is yours.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the color, but have to admit I probably would not use it for a boy.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

user17143 said:


> I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
> I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
> I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


Funnily enough I bought the same colour in 4ply today to knit something for a baby, it will be fine.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

turquoise is a great colour for boy or girl. Go for it!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

For a blanket I would add a light brown or beige to it and perhaps follow the same colour theme in the other items.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Colour combinations are always lovely for a boy! Love the colour of this yarn! I,m crocheting a blanket at moment in the turqouise colour with white! And seeing how it turns out! Summer time colours are always bright! & cheerful & Boys clothes are made in much brighter colours today! Even pinks & oranges! Why not ask the baby to be Mom on her choice? Xo


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I made a little hoodie for a baby in this colour by request and they loved it. Just knitting one in lime green for my pregnant niece, who has requested anything but pastels. White and pastel colours look very cute but young people (and old me) seem to prefer the brighter colours, so I say "Go for it".


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it works


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

I think babies should be in bright colors. This would be perfect!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I think if one is having second thoughts then you should go with your gut feeling!


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

I would think it's o.k. for a second or third child, but not if it's the first baby. Brand new dads can be funny about that.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I would not use this colour for a newborn but from 6 months it would be lovely


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I love the color, but have to admit I probably would not use it for a boy.


I agree. I would be hesitant to use this shade for a boy.


----------



## Jjhende (Dec 28, 2014)

My friend just decorated her nursery for her baby
Boy in this color with gray. It's beautiful. I would recommend adding some gray as accent.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

i would put it on my little one its a lovely colour


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning...If you like it...then go for it...i like it....


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

mmrmein said:


> I like the color!
> 
> Someone please enlighten me as to what "antibacterial" yarn is. I have never heard of it.


Just one more way to keep our babies safe from a hazard we didn't know existed. :roll:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, it is perfect! I know a new mother who used turquoise and brown in her nursery for her son. Lovely color!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it would be great for a little boy. As one other KP'r said, trim in navy for a little added contrast.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I would ask the mother if it would work for her.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, that's a beautiful colour, and I would knit it for a baby or even for my grown up grandson's, and I'm certain they would all love it.
If I had a baby boy (too old now obviously!!!!) then I would love to put him in that colour. I'd go for it if I was you. It's really lovely.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure you can use it for a boy. How much do you want it to be? You can add a sail boat design in it or other boy intended colors like brown or white striped, etc. Good luck in using this yarn. Bea


----------



## rugosarose (Jan 11, 2015)

I think that it is a great color, but what makes it antibacterial? I think that anything added to it to make it antibacterial, could be causing the growing resistance to drug effectiveness.


----------



## rugosarose (Jan 11, 2015)

I think that it is a great color, but what makes it antibacterial? I think that anything added to it to make it antibacterial, could be causing the growing resistance to drug effectiveness. Sorry for the double post........didn't know if first one worked!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Never heard of anti bacterial yarns. Is this another gimmick to buy yarn? I thought that cleaning yarns started at the washing machine. What happened to acrylic? Oh well! Bea


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely suitable for a boy . I think for a boy I would put navy blue with it or beige. If you are doing a blanket I would suggest using turquoise, beige and white stripes. Have just finished a baby boys blanket done with two rows of white between the colours - works well and looks very boyish..


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like it for a boy but I would trim it in dark blue and a thin line of white to offset the darker colors.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I love the colour. When I knitted for my grandson who is now 7 months mum didn't want too pale colours so I think the shade you want to knit would be ideal and I like the idea of contrasting buttons - can make all the difference to a coat/jacket.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a pretty color but just maybe a little feminine in a sweater. I think the addition of a more boyish color would be perfect. I don't think I'd care for navy with it, but definitely brown. Post a picture when you do get the set made


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I would not use this for a boy, unless the parent asked me to.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

You can also set the tone with buttons - I have cars, trucks, etc. and they can help - but I think turquoise is a lovely color for either sex.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Turquoise is a color for everybody! And not many colors are...


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

one more vote for adding brown.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with what several others have said - add a touch of navy to accent it It is suitable as is for either and I really like the color too.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Girly. It's gorgeous but...


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I say, why not?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

That baby doesn't know if he's a girl or a boy. And he doesn't care what color he wears. Before you know it he'll be out of that color and into another one as he grows so fast. I see men wearing all different colors, in their ties and shirts.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't think the young parents of today worry about what colour to put their babies in. When I had mine, it was blue for a boy, pink for a girl and when I knitted a dress and jacket in maroon, I got some funny looks!!! I think that's a lovely colour and would look really good. A contrast might liven it up but it would look good on its own too.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Great color, with or without something to "masculinize" it. Also, she may have a girl later, and this would be fine for her, too, as long as you don;t make it too boyish. I really love the color as is, and it's bright enough to be very "in" with the new moms.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's nice. Alternating stripes of this with navy would be very boy.


----------



## Easton Knitter (Dec 28, 2014)

It's a beautiful color--looks plenty boyish to me.
Joan


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think turquoise is a great color for either boy or girl, man or woman.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh heavens yes. Turquoise looks fabulous on babies. Color is the key!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think it's a beautiful color for a boy and I don' t think you have to add a contrasting color to make it so.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You will find with research the French loved the Turquoise *Blue* the Turkish/Ottoman Muslims used in their huge mosques and what is the color of the Mosque of the Rock in Jerusalem below their gold dome. Thus is how Turquoise got its name--its French.

It is a blue so like most "boy" colors would fit that scheme. If you add colors then you are making it more adult and also discordant and makes the end product look like you are trying to deceive the eye. If you want a contrast then go with white and its variations since turquoise is a variation of blue things like crème/off-white/vanilla also work and there are tons of those colored yarns in the baby section of the yarn departments to show this. Visit your yarn shops/retailers and see what they are selling and stocking the most of if you are still undecided. My GN took my baby teal for her blanket project and I kept the more muted/grayed version for the adult scarves I am making.

Teal and Agua are in the same color cycle as Turquoise so are very popular right now--teal and chocolate brown are the dominant colors being used in the new home décor color ranges. They can be used for girls as well but look on your color wheel to see where they fall in relation to the pinks and you will find them closer to blue which is a boy according to you the creator. Many people really liked my Agua polo which to me is a Mint Julep.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

It's a really nice color, and nothing particularly 'girly' about it. I think that people get a little crazy with the boy colors/girl colors thing. Whatever you make with that yarn will be beautiful.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Gray would also be a nice contrast to the sweater.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

It's the same color I used for my new great grandson.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the color but I think it is too bright for a baby boy. Having said that though adding the navy as another poster suggested is a great idea.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It would look nice on a boy. You could put in some brown. The question is do you think the parents would like it. I know my son in law would tease my daughter and now also the boys if they were to wear unisex colors. He even teased them when his mother was teaching them to knit. But then again he is a big tease. Also if my daughter did not like certain colors on the boys she would not put them on them. I no longer purchase or make any clothing for them. She even dresses her husband. :-(


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

The color is great. If you are sure you could use the turquoise they have.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


I totally agree with you. By it self, because of it's brightness leans more towards the girly type.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely use it!! I have spent the last year knitting for great-grandbabies and I am using many new colors, for both sexes. I am just finishing a purple feather and fan cardigan for a girl. There is no limit now to what babies can wear.


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the color and don't think it is girly. I do agree with adding a contrast color like a dark navy or brown or even a steel grey. I have a five year old boy and 2 older boys... Not everything has to be baby blue anymore!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

like it!!!


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the color and don't think it is girly. I do agree with adding a contrast color like a dark navy or brown or even a steel grey. I have a five year old boy and 2 older boys... Not everything has to be baby blue anymore!


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Men are wearing pink ties now, so I say go for it!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a little GS and I know my daughter probably wouldn't be fussed n it. But as others say with a trim and careful pattern choice you could make it work. Nice and bright for coming into spring


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I knit two baby sweaters in this color for twin boys. The parents were friends of my dil. Never heard back from them with a thank you, love them, don't like them or any other comment so can't help you. But I loved the color too.


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

My daughter just had a baby boy, and someone made the nicest sweater out of turquoise, and orange, and brown! It was very handsome looking!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes, as they get a lil older they love bright colors !!! Used something almost exactly that same color to do blankie for my first GS and my daughter loves it =)


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

brenK said:


> My daughter just had a baby boy, and someone made the nicest sweater out of turquoise, and orange, and brown! It was very handsome looking!


I think that sounds great...Aren't the Miami Dolphins turquoise and orange?


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's a great color!

Penny


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

MariElyn said:


> I like the idea of a contrasting color trim. Turquoise looks beautiful with brown too! Sometimes the size and age makes a difference which colors you choose. Are you making a newborn size?


 This is a great suggestion. Contemporary commercial baby yarn actually comes in varigated turquoise and brown colorways.
For my own taste, that particular turquoise is a little intense, but worked in pattern with a brown tone, it will appeal to many a mom.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the color but might add a contrast of either white or gray to offset. Go for it!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


Or perhaps black, which is very stylish with turquoise, or even white.

Have you used this yarn before? Does it knit up to be soft? Firm? Wash well? Inquiring minds...


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Love it. My daughter's best friend just had a baby and she asked for turquoise and gray for all her baby's knits. Moms nowadays like all the different colors not the standard pastels. Go for it you can't go wrong it is a great color.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently made one in a similar color for a boy so I think it's great.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


I also agree.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a difficult one - depends on the garment - but I would prefer that colour for a girl.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

It's the perfect color or any baby.


----------



## Jaynjo (Jan 14, 2015)

That turquoise is an amazing color, and is wonderful for a baby boy--or even an adult "boy"! Go with it, dear, and have fun making the item!


----------



## dorielawson (Jan 4, 2015)

The navy trim is a great idea.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

My son only wants earth colors for his new baby boy!!!


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

user17143 said:


> I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
> I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
> I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


I have 2 boys 3 Grandsons the wool is a gorgeous vibrant colour knitted as it is nothing added will look fantastic,can get boring the usual blues greys etc for boys knit it and bring some colour into their life,its perfect as it is


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

My son is 14 and is obsessed with this color for himself. All the high school boys I'm my area are into bright so called girl colors. Check out the clothing for teens on areo and hollister Web sites the baby will be right in fashion in that color!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


I too think a soft light grey,for instance,added in would make it very boyish. Have fun, your friend will be delighted!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it will be adorable. Are you going to put a frozen Olaf on it? I've heard Disney is planning a second movie and am looking forward to it for my grandchildren. Good luck with your project. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it was a great suggestion to edge the jacket, or the item with cocoa brown or burgundy to give the piece a more "masculine" look. The edging could be a row of crochet or just blanket stitch, so could be removed easily if the color combination is not meets expectations. Could you share the picture of the completed item? Please.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

It is a beautiful color and I think it would be good on either. It seems they are putting brighter colors on babies now. I just made my great nephew a bright red sweater at his mothers request. He is only 2 months old.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

user17143 said:


> I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
> I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
> I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


The color is immaterial. This is a treated yarn with N -halamides or heterocyclic polymers and other ways of killing bacteria. Free formaldehyde emissions are possible. You are exposing a baby to sucking on sleeves and blankets with chemicals the baby does NOT need.

I would not use this yarn for anything. Children exposed to complex chemicals seem to get allergies and asthma and other problems.

Please use a safe baby yarn that is machine washable and dryable. Most of the bacteria on a baby's skin is needed to protect him from opportunistic yeast and fungus infections (diaper rashes, thrush etc) and is actually better than all those chemicals.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

My husband and I both like it very much for a boy.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it is a lovely colour and as said by 4grammy4 it will depend on the pattern used whether it will be suitable for a boy or girl !  I am sure your friend will love it


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I just made a sweater for my 1yo grandnephew is a very similar shade of turquoise. It was a cardigan and I used old-school style buttons on it for a "Mr. Rodgers" look. His mom loved it.

So I would say definitely go for it. It think it will make a beautiful baby set for a boy - and remember, it's for a baby not a 30yo man !!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

He would be better off in a cotton pink blanket than all these toxic chemicals being emitted from a blue yarn.

Please think of his health. Masculinity of a baby at this age is not as important as his immune system development.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like the yarn is a little on the nasty side but for color when my son was little he had a outfit with this blue,white and burnt orange. He looked so good in those colors. Take a skein and compare it with other colors to see what you like.


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

just made a blanket for a baby boy the same color...mother loved it because she had so much blue....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's a great color for a baby boy!

Hazel


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I would definitely say yes


----------



## realtorcvb (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it looks more girly, I would not put it on my grandson. It is a very pretty color but I don't think it is for a boy.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Great color for boy or girl.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think it's girly... it's blue! I agree that either the buttons should be brown or a small brown trim would be quite handsome, or better yet, BOTH!


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree I think it would be an OK colour for a boy with a dark trim. Personally I wouldn't use it for clothes for a boy, but ideal for a baby blanket.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I have made this color for a blanket for a baby boy. Mother loved it.


----------



## Melanie C (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it's a good color for a boy! I made something in a similar color for a boy a few years ago. His parents really liked it.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

depends on what pattern you are going to use..It is a beautiful color


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Babies like bright colours - you don't have to worry about the young one it's the female parent who's always fussy. It's a gift, if she does not like it she'll give it away.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you know that the current notion of 'boy colours' and 'girl colours' has only been around for a very short time. The Victorians cam up with it - in reverse. They said that a soft blue was feminine, while pink, as a tint of the vital colour red, was masculine. It got turned around after WWII. To be honest though, it's all nonsense.

Softer and paler colours are relaxing, while brighter colours are stimulating. The hue determines the type of stimulation/relaxation. 

I think obsessing over societal notions of 'boy' and 'girl' colours and activities is unnecessary and can even be harmful. Kids will, when old enough, like what they like. 

The turquoise is a gorgeous colour. The only fault I would give it is that it's a bit vibrant for a 'sleep' blanket, too stimulating. It would be lovely for a non-sleep snuggly though, and for the clothing items.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I did my great nephew a self striping similar blue, white and navy jumper and his mum loved it. I think a navy trim would be the perfect answer.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> Go for it...great color for little boy.


Absolutely.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great color.
I think any color would work but pink family.
Go for it!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonderful color for a boy.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it would be great for either boy or girl.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the color for a boy. I knit hats and things for the hospitals and when I take my knitted items they always say "What beautiful colors. We are tired of pink or blue." In fact I made a cacoon out of this color Turquoise.


----------



## patrician (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely, definitely, perfect


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

You will receive many answers but why put a chemically enhanced product on a baby? I presume this yarn has been infused with something that makes it anti-bacterial in nature. I certainly wouldn't want this on my baby. Find a nice soft yarn that is natural.

Flame retardant fabrics were bad enough. Better living thru chemistry is not the way to go. A baby's body absorbs lotions and potions that are rubbed into the skin. It also absorbs chemicals from clothing. And these chemicals can be deleterious to the health of the baby.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the color a lot, hope your project turns out well


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I made sweater and hat for my great grandson in this same color.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I made my grandson a sweater with this color. I added a stripe that started with 2 rows light gray, 2 rows white, and 3 rows red, then 2 rows white, and finished the stripe with 2 rows light gray. The colors worked great together. Then I made a pair of pants to go with the sweater using only the light gray.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh yes! It is an awesome color.


----------



## rugosarose (Jan 11, 2015)

thank you for your simpatico response.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> It's a great colour, and I also would suggest adding a bit of black, brown or grey to it.


Same for me. I would use a little bit of chocolate brown as an accent color.


----------



## knittingporky (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely shade for a boy and you could tone it with another shade as previously mentioned.
The only thing I would be concerned about is that its quite a strong shade, especially for a new-born, you'd have to be careful that it doesn't make baby look 'washed out'


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

My little grandson would look lovely in that colour. But he is tawny skinned.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like it for a boy


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I don't think of colors as being a gender identifier, so I say the color yarn you have is lovely. Enjoy the project.


----------



## hookncook (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a grandson who looks terrific in turquoise, I trimmed his sweater in dark green to match his eyes. But why not ask the Mom how she feels about turquoise on a baby boy?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

It's one of my all time favorite colors, but kids love bright colors. Team that with pops of lime or orange. It would be great! And different from the oh-so-safe pastels. Those are great for babies & toddlers. But even infants love those bright colors. And they are so "happy" too! I see someone suggested brown. I have a shirt that color I wear with brown slacks. That's a good combo, too. Look at a color wheel. Opposites are great. Good choice!


----------



## Ruth on the GA coast (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely...it's a beautiful color. The "pink is for girls, blue is for boys" train of thought is no longer relevant. Besides...bright colors stimulate babies' brains. So, use it and see how smart the little one will be some day &#128512;


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Not so sure we are keeping them (or us) from hazards when we surround them with anti-bacterial anything! Studies are now showing that we've become far "too clean," and risk not having our natural immunities up to snuff (so to speak,) because of it. If we aren't exposed to bacteria and germs, our systems don't produce "acquired immunities" (which can leave us vulnerable later.) Also- if our "natural immunities" (those we are born with or develop via nursing from our mothers) aren't challenged, they may be at risk of loosing their ability to fight off bacterial invasions. Keep in mind, that newborns have extremely strong natural immunities for the first 4-6 weeks (longer if nursing beyond that point.)

I am not aware of just what "Dralon" is, but I'd guess that it is a new synthetic fibre. As such (and all other synthetics) it would not easily harbour bacteria (which need organic material to live on.) Adding "anti-bacterial" to the name of this yarn, would be a marketing tool. Any 100% synthetic would be as "antibacterial." I'd hope nothing has been added to the yarn as a baby may suck it!

All that said-has anyone used this yarn? Lovely color choices and price point! Is it soft? Likely machine wash and dry?



msusanc said:


> Just one more way to keep our babies safe from a hazard we didn't know existed. :roll:


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

My little grandson has eyes of this colour. Perfect colour for a little boy


----------



## carmelrachels (Nov 16, 2014)

user17143 said:


> I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
> I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
> I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


 Oh my that is a beautiful color, for boy or a girl. I wonder how many skeins would it take for a boys outfit since I just became a great grandma blessed with a baby boy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a nice colour and I think it would suit both boy or girl. Like the suggestion of using a contrasting colour with it.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

This colour looks great on my grandson. He has red hair. Everyone comments when he has something on in this colour.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My first thought was contrast with lime green but the suggestions for navy blue, black, brown and grey are great. One thing I would do though is pick a pattern or stitch pattern that results in a more solid fabric. IMHO lacy patterns on baby clothing do look more feminine.


----------



## Frantomma (Jan 7, 2012)

My son looked best in Aqua colors when he was little. For a baby I don't think any mother would have trouble with the color... Boy buttons might make you feel better.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Perfect for a baby boy and you can trim it in another color like navy, brown or gray.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

my thought exactly- I agree


Kneez said:


> I think it could be for boy/girl!! But for a boy could you add a bit of navy edging, sometimes a contrast helps!! But it is a beautiful colour, good luck in your dession💐💐


----------



## RubyEddy (Jul 12, 2014)

I knitted a hat & sweater of this color for an unborn baby of unknown gender. Accented with red & yellow buttons & stripes. I recommend using turquoise for a baby boy!



user17143 said:


> I have oodles of this color yarn ,wanted to make a sweater ,hat blankets set and all I am worried about is this "boy" enough or does it look "girly"?
> I just don't want to make it THEN decide I don't like it.
> I know I could always gift it to the hospital if I don't like it but I really want to get started on this project as the baby boy is due Mother's Day, she is a friend I made on another website
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-antibacterial-turquoise-fnt2-35237


----------



## borealjo (Jan 12, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> I like this color with brown, one of my favorite combinations, takes it out of 'normal' baby colors too.


Yes..I agree. Use brown contrast. Very chic & modern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I made my great-grandson a blanket and sweater with that color..His mother was the one who chose the color...


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

kathycapp said:


> Go for it...great color for little boy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I made a sweater set with yarn for a newborn boy-almost the same shade--I trimmed it in white--I think this is a perfect color for a boy--


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

The color is fine, but I'm concerned about what makes it "antibacterial". If it's treated with chemicals, I'd not want to put next to my baby's skin. I'm very concerned about the toxins we're all exposed to every day that we can't avoid, so I'd be very hesitant to add to that. IMHO. Aloha.. Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

The color is fine, but I'm concerned about what makes it "antibacterial". If it's treated with chemicals, I'd not want to put next to my baby's skin. I'm very concerned about the toxins we're all exposed to every day that we can't avoid, so I'd be very hesitant to add to that. IMHO. Aloha.. Bev


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I have researched this anti bacterial to death and back even contacted ice where it is made.What written back was dralon is another acrylic fiber by ,just spun differently,sometimes with a bit of nylon.
I specifically asked about chemicals added for the antibacterial and the answer was no,because all man made yarns\fabrics don't, breathe or absorb water unlike wools and cottons ,so bacteria really can't grow.
Other articles I researched tell me that there are some fabrics made with type of fiber to be used in wet\damp area like fabric shower curtains.
I will DEFINITELY be WASHING the items well before they are sent to baby so I really doubt anything that could be remotely even be there will be gone.
I asked the parents and they want bright colors not pastels and not neon either.
Now just to get started the set is going to be an amalgamation of 4 different patterns :shock:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

user17143 said:


> Well I have researched this anti bacterial to death and back even contacted ice where it is made.What written back was dralon is another acrylic fiber by ,just spun differently,sometimes with a bit of nylon.
> I specifically asked about chemicals added for the antibacterial and the answer was no,because all man made yarns\fabrics don't, breathe or absorb water unlike wools and cottons ,so bacteria really can't grow.
> Other articles I researched tell me that there are some fabrics made with type of fiber to be used in wet\damp area like fabric shower curtains.
> I will DEFINITELY be WASHING the items well before they are sent to baby so I really doubt anything that could be remotely even be there will be gone.
> ...


Now we know. Thanks for the information. Aloha... Bev


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Turquoise? Not girly at all. When he was 6, my grandson told me it was his favorite color. So for a baby......no problem.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

Have to be a way to neutralize the effect of chemical treatments used in processing of yarns and textile goods. Washing removes and can rinse out most the left over residue, however is not a full proof solution. Any KP member with background in chemistry, or specialty in neutralization or sanitation could be helpful sharing the knowlege how this problem could be solved. Somebody can be awere or have the knowledge a simple inginous solution to make yarns safe to use for babies.


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

My first day on this site. Or any site for that matter. I love all the comments. I do agree that this color is fine for a boy, especially if a contrast edge, or button etc. is used.
I hope you make your project, and post the results. 
Flag Lady


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

My dil is a first time mom, and she asked me for this color, î have it on My post, î made a hoodie and a hat tri med in a rust color, small stripe at bottom of hat, and î just bought more yesterday she wants ugg boots to match. He looks great in this color!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bore onto, î just posted a picture in picture section, good luck. Let us see finished product!


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

My niece wants 'modern' colors - blue, grey, orange, green purple. Her 'theme' is World Traveler. She's having a boy.


Valjean said:


> I think the colour is lovely,it would make a beaut blanket for a little boy,not sure myself on baby sweater!!! I find mothers are funny these days with their choice of colours,or maybe I'm getting older!!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Sure. The color is great.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Boy enough for me. Will look great.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

The conclusion, as I see, until the baby is comfy and happy not likely to start any riot about the color if his/her garment. The parents could be accommodated, however does not change the purpose of the garment, or the 
good intention and effort of the maker. So we also have to remember back in the years boys were wearing skirts in early age, also pictured in skirts, not an acceptable garment for boys today. The problem with the color is likely to be in the eye of the beholder. So you are doing the best, and anybody who receives your work needs to appreciate, or criticize it only if they do better, before finding wrong with your item. Always Walmart is in reachable distance, and anybody can get what their heart desires ,likely be machine made somewhere! Definnetly not to worth to be saved as a heirloom or anything to worth to save, or mention, or even tell the baby about it later on as something special. Sorry I got carried away!


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

definitely yes


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes. I don't know why you can't use brown buttons or a brown duplicate stitch motif or trim for a boy.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think it is wonderful ... especially since you are making it for an infant. I made one this color for my grandson for his first birthday. They all loved it. Go for it!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it. You might ask the mom if she likes it too.
Try to think of what the mother wears most of the time---colors she likes or is accustomed to. 
You can always edge it with a dark color to bring out the brightness.
I dressed my babies in whatever I had----colour notwithstanding, but that's just me.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I really liked the bright color. Babies love bright colors and I think it would be great for a baby boy.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I just made a blanket for my cousin who is having her first baby (boy) in February at the age of 46! I hope she likes it. It is aqua and beautiful and bright! I think the color you have chosen is wonderful. Babies love bright colors!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE the color. I don't have a problem with others that say they would make something for a boy in this color. I would not. I can't say why exactly...just colors of that tone say "feminine" to me. Not that it is, just that's what I see.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it's a great color for both.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mixed with navy or a dark blue looks real good.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have knit this color for my infant gs, he looks great in it, and then with leftover yRn i striped it with a rust color for a cardigan,, he lopks great in it!


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> It's a great colour, and I also would suggest adding a bit of black, brown or grey to it.


Yep, I was going to suggest black and white stripes with it - I used a bright green with black and white for my grandson and it gets a lot of compliments!


----------

